# Internet Problems Here



## abhinav (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi guys,
I had installed Artera Turbo -A software to increase your browsing speed.
On the first two days it really worked.
ie.
I am having a Sify connection with 48kbps unlimited per month plan.
When i installed the trial version of artera turbo it teaked my normal speed of 45kbps on my pc to 213kbps on an average.

But now after two days my Internet  is having maximum speed of 16 kbps.  

I then uninstalled atrera turbo but nothing happens. :roll: 
I need to download lot stuff plzzzzzzzzz HELP   

Fast............................
Waiting for reply................................

what should i do ReInstall my system or anything like that and did u guys had this same problem.

Waiting for reply...............................................


----------



## hpotter606 (Apr 27, 2005)

I used it yesterday as you posted it in some thread.
It really boosted my speed. But then when i tried to connect again it does not connect. So i had to unistall it. But my system is working properly. Maybe you can try to uninstall and reinstall it.


----------



## abhinav (Apr 27, 2005)

ok i will try to reinstall it and then lets seeeeeee.....


----------

